# ITB's on an ABA with stock ECU - Question



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

I have a set of hayabusa ITB's I want to try on my ABA for fun. I'm building an air box to run the stock MAF.. it's an OBD2 and I am wondering about the throttle body. Is there some way to adapt the TP sensor voltage from the Hayabusa ITB's to the stock ECU? I realize there is more to the TB module, but is there some way to use the stock ECU and adapt/manioulate the other sensors/required data for the ecu. I believe there's an idle air control in the throttle body .. or does this acutally require a SEM?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

The OBD2 ECU actually modulates the throttle plate to control the idle speed, there is no ISV. If you swap the ITBs on, you can use that TPS to provide throttle data to the ECU, but you'll have to kiss the idle speed regulation goodbye (and possibly experience other issues/codes, not sure how deep the integration of the throttle control is in the ecu).


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

You will need to wire the throttle backwards most likely


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Loss of idle speed control as stated, and you might have faults from losing the idle switch and low range tps as well.


----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks for the replies.. 

Other than idle control and TPS data ... is there anything else the throttle body has in it? Maybe I can incorporate the whole throttle body into the ITB throttle plate shaft somehow so that the ECU will control the TB but it will be attached to the ITB plate shaft. What do you think?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

A2Carat said:


> Thanks for the replies..
> 
> Other than idle control and TPS data ... is there anything else the throttle body has in it? Maybe I can incorporate the whole throttle body into the ITB throttle plate shaft somehow so that the ECU will control the TB but it will be attached to the ITB plate shaft. What do you think?


 Good luck with that. Also busa ITBs are quite large, throttle response off idle is going to be pretty horrid.


----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

Sarcasm detector is beeping a little ... I'm not really interested in 'off idle'. Anyway, I thought it was a decent remedy for a problem .. itb's on a stock ecu should be interesting..


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

What part of "not interested" are you? Ok when it bucks and stalls?


----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

need_a_VR6 said:


> What part of "not interested" are you? Ok when it bucks and stalls?


 even with an airbox? 

anyone heard of a maf to map converter? taking a map signal and converting it to appropriate maf signals for the ecu?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Yes even with an airbox, it has more to do with the itbs themselves then anything else. My 95 would buck like mad on just a few mm larger single throttle. Obd2 will be slightly better but not much. 

A maf to map converter wont help, an itb setup has little map range to work with. You really need maf plus the ability to adjust the tps based enrichments, or the ability to run tps only maps in the ecu.


----------

